# urban camouflage = στολή παραλλαγής πόλης, παραλλαγή πόλης / για αστικό περιβάλλον



## paraskevi (Feb 12, 2009)

Το κείμενό μου λέει, "The men were dressed in urban camouflage..." Μιλάει για πράκτορες-φρουρούς. Είναι οι φόρμες παραλλαγής; Αυτό εκεί το urban με μπερδεύει λίγο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

Από εδώ:

_Camouflage requirements for urban areas present a different challenge from those of woodland or desert terrains. For one thing, in most cases, the tactical ranges would be closer in urban fighting than in woodland or desert warfare. This would translate into *smaller designs with closer merge distances*. Also, urban backgrounds generally require more straight edge camouflage, vertical and horizontal designs to blend with home, buildings and other urban structures, etc. Near infrared (NIR) camouflage for urban areas would generally mimic NIR spectral reflectance of road and building materials, asphalt, concrete, gravel, steel, brick, wood, stucco, etc. This would be in contrast to woodland NIRs requirements that mimic the chlorophyll curve of vegetation and the NIR requirements of desert camouflage which mimics the curves of various desert sands._

Ωστόσο, πρέπει να μας πεις τι λέει το κείμενό σου. Περιγράφει μήπως ανταλλαγή πυρών σε πόλη ή απλώς εννοεί ότι οι πράκτορες φόρεσαν πολιτικά για να μην ξεχωρίζουν από το πλήθος;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Αυτό εδώ είναι ένας τύπος urban camouflage:


----------



## paraskevi (Feb 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, πρέπει να μας πεις τι λέει το κείμενό σου. Περιγράφει μήπως ανταλλαγή πυρών σε πόλη ή απλώς εννοεί ότι οι πράκτορες φόρεσαν πολιτικά για να μην ξεχωρίζουν από το πλήθος;



Στέκονται φρουροί (με οπλοπολυβόλα στα χέρια) στις εισόδους ενός σπιτιού, που είναι τόπος εγκλήματος, και δεν επιτρέπουν την είσοδο ούτε καν στους τοπικούς αστυνομικούς.

edit: Αμβρόσιε, τώρα είδα το ποστ σου. Αυτό είχα βρει κι εγώ, γι' αυτό είπα μήπως μπορώ να το πω "φόρμα ή στολή παραλλαγής". Αν και νόμιζα ότι είχαν χακί χρώμα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

Βλέπω κάτι λίγα παραλλαγή πόλης, αλλά εδώ μας χρειάζεται ένας άντρας να μας πει τη γνώμη του, εγώ αν και Παυλάρας στρατό δεν έχω κάνει


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> Αν και νόμιζα ότι είχαν χακί χρώμα.


Αναλόγως πού γίνεται η μάχη. Για τα χιόνια, π.χ., υπάρχει ειδική παραλλαγή που είναι άσπρη.


----------



## paraskevi (Feb 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αναλόγως πού γίνεται η μάχη. Για τα χιόνια, π.χ., υπάρχει ειδική παραλλαγή που είναι άσπρη.


Μπορεί να μην έχεις κάνει στρατό, αλλά σε βρίσκω πλήρως ενημερωμένη :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Παραλλαγή για αστικό περιβάλλον είναι. Δεν χρειάζεται να το φιλοσοφήσουμε πάρα πολύ, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για υπότιτλο. Και γκρίζα παραλλαγή θα το έλεγα...

http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=el&article_id=642961


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Καλημέρα. «Στολή παραλλαγής πόλης». Έτσι λέει εδώ. «...υπό τους ήχους του στρατιωτικού εμβατηρίου, παρέλασαν φορώντας στολή παραλλαγής πόλης». Από ένδοξες ημέρες. Και εδώ. Τώρα, αν αυτό ακούγεται σαν να είναι κάποιος να παραλλάξει την πόλη...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι ακούγεται σαν κάποιος να πρόκειται να παραλλάξει την πόλη, αλλά ότι ακούγεται σαν γρήγορη μετάφραση. Κι επίσης, το στολή είναι περιττό.

Τέλος, λάβετε υπόψη ότι υπάρχει snow camouflage, desert camouflage και τα σχετικά. Αυτά πώς θα τα πούμε; Παραλλαγή χιονιού, παραλλαγή ερήμου;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

Παραλλαγή ερήμου
Παραλλαγή δάσους
Παραλλαγή χιονιού (αυτό έχει πολύ λίγα ευρήματα)
Και μπλε παραλλαγή.
χακί παραλλαγή  κτλ κτλ 

Μετά από τόση παραλλαγή, λέω να ξαναβάλω το Φέρμα στην αβατάρα μου


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

ΟΚ, αν εσείς σαν φυσικοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας, συμφωνείτε με την παραλλαγή ερήμου, παραλλαγή δάσους , χιονιού, πόλης και τα σχετικά, εγώ πάω πάσο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

Αυτό βρήκα αυτό λέω. Κάποιος που έχει πάει στρατό θα βρεθεί να μας πει αν το λέει και ο στρατός.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ως φυσική ομιλήτρια συμφωνώ και με το κουτάλι τσαγιού, πιάτο σούπας, καλάθι απλύτων κτλ κτλ.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Εγώ στο στρατό, δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλλον για κάτι πολύ εξειδικευμένο ψάχνεις και αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στο στρατό, γιατί οι συγκεκριμένες στολές είναι για πολύ ειδικές επιχειρήσεις (πέραν του ότι ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ σε ποια έρημο θα το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι δικοί μας). Παραλλαγές Αιγαίου πάλι δεν θα μου έκαναν εντύπωση. Αλλά εγώ δεν ρώτησα για κουτάλια, ούτε και για σούπες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Το αστειάκι με την «παραλλαγή πόλης» αναφερόταν στο πρόβλημα που έχουν όλα τα ουσιαστικά με μεταβατική σημασία όταν ακολουθούνται από γενική πτώση που δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι γενική αντικειμενική (το «κουτάλι» δεν ανήκει σ' αυτά). Διαβάζεις, ας πούμε, για «κατάληψη φοιτητών» και προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις τι τους κατέλαβε...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι εγώ δεν επιμένω αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος. Υπάρχει. ας πούμε, και γκρι παραλλαγή και διάφορες άλλες παραλλαγές που ζαλίστηκε το μάτι μου. Πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιον από στρατό να μας πει πώς τις λένε (δηλαδή αν προσδιορίζονται βάσει χρώματος ή χρήσης).

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής όμως: αφού η απόδοση που ψάχνουμε χρησιμοποιείται σε πολύ συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να το μπερδέψει κανείς; Ακόμα και την κατάληψη, δηλαδή.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το αστειάκι με την «παραλλαγή πόλης» αναφερόταν στο πρόβλημα που έχουν όλα τα ουσιαστικά με μεταβατική σημασία όταν ακολουθούνται από γενική πτώση που δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι γενική αντικειμενική (το «κουτάλι» δεν ανήκει σ' αυτά). Διαβάζεις, ας πούμε, για «κατάληψη φοιτητών» και προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις τι τους κατέλαβε...



Ναι, αλλά αστειάκι ή μη, νομίζω πως το ίδιο έλεγες ουσιαστικά. Με άλλα λόγια την "κατάληψη φοιτητών" δεν έχω πρόβλημα να την καταλάβω, ούτε μου χτυπάει άσχημα στο αυτί. Το "παραλλαγή πόλης" από την άλλη μου ακούγεται σόλοικο. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι ζήτημα συνήθειας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

@Palavra: Το ονόμασα «αστειάκι» γιατί θα ήταν πολύ φτωχή η γλώσσα αν φοβόμασταν συνεχώς την παρεξήγηση της γενικής. Λες «ένδυμα περιπάτου» γιατί δεν φοβάσαι ότι θα σκεφτούν το ένδυμα που φόρεσε ο περίπατος. Εδώ, πάντως, όποιος κολλάει λέει «για την πόλη». (Εγώ κολλάω πάλι στην «γκρίζα παραλλαγή». Σαν «γκρίζα προπαγάνδα» μού ακούγεται...)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

@Ambrose εννοείς. Μάλλον το τούτο του μοιάζει και με το δικό μου εκτός από του Λεξοπλάστ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Όχι, όχι, το ξεχωρίζω το τούτο σας αλλά άρχισα να απαντώ στην κυρία και χώθηκε ο κύριος στη μέση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, για τον κύριο έχω φυλαγμένη μια συζήτηση για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο images / imagery (εικόνες) και το imaging / images of (απεικόνιση, απεικονίσεις).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι, όχι, το ξεχωρίζω το τούτο σας αλλά άρχισα να απαντώ στην κυρία και χώθηκε ο κύριος στη μέση.




Αχχχχχ, πόσο με πληγώνουν αυτά... άντε περιμένω τη συζήτηση και την εξήγηση.


----------

